# July Fly Fishing



## cthicksen (Jan 29, 2012)

Coming back out from Tailwaters in Arkansas in July. Came out Ly and did alright with lady fish in the surf. It was one helluva workout though ( early mornings and choppy surf for my big butt). Can anyone tell me where / when how is the best place / time / method for cacthing? I am looking for any kind of inclination. I am in it for numbers, not size. Also - I would like to tie some stuff before hand - does the ballyho clouser or ultimate flea make sense? Or should I stick with light colored clousers?


----------



## Redneckracoon (Jun 8, 2011)

stick with clausers and crabs. mullet and shrimp should work too. if your just looking for some fun with ladyfish, they like small, white flies and just strip them a little bit faster


----------



## cthicksen (Jan 29, 2012)

thanks for the advice ******* - I am heading down again here in a few weeks and have been working on my cast so hopefully 20 more feet + faster strip + stripping basket will help. I will again be in watercolor area if you have any further info let me know. How do you feel about a sink tip line? not full but moderate? thinking about putting that on the extra spool....


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

I went to an intermedate in the surf, works much better than a floating line for me. 
I'm right down there in that area and have had some good luck w/Pomps this year blind casting, walking the edge. I like the stripping basket when on shore, but it is not much help wading deeper than your waist.


----------



## cthicksen (Jan 29, 2012)

Thank you so much for the advice. Last thing - what flies are working? if i was to stock up what would you suggest and if you have a favorite site to get them. Thanks again.


----------



## Redneckracoon (Jun 8, 2011)

poppers, clousers, mullet patterns, minnow patterns... etc.


----------



## Redneckracoon (Jun 8, 2011)

shrimp, crab...


----------



## Redneckracoon (Jun 8, 2011)

you can get flies anywhere it doesnt matter but i usually get mine at the orvis in destin when i go visit family.


----------

